# madam



## Encolpius

Dobrý den vespolek, oslovení madam občas slyším ve filmech, asi ne českých, a napadá mě otázka, dá se někdo oslovit madam v češtině? Díky moc.


----------



## werrr

Určitě je možné tak někoho oslovit, ale je otázka, jestli se ta dotyčná osoba dá.  
(Pozor na užití *dát se*, ono to má více významů. Spíše by tam mělo být *dá se někoho*, ale i tak by bylo lepší *je možné*.)

*Madam* se v češtině používá, ale cizincům bych to rozhodně nedoporučoval. Je to typické dvojsečné slovo. Muže být pochopeno jako velmi uctivé oslovení, ale také jako ironie nebo dokonce urážka. Tam, kde není velká uctivost obecně očekávána, to bude spíše to druhé.


----------



## brotys

*Madam* se dá v češtině použít jako oslovení, ale není to příliš typické, navíc to může daná žena pochopit jako výsměch. Lepší vznešené oslovení pro ženu je *vážená paní* (to je spíše v psané konverzaci - v dopisech), nebo *milá dámo*, pokud chcete zalichotit starší ženě často se oslovuje i *mladá paní* (ovšem i tady pozor na to, aby to daná paní nepochopila jako výsměch jejímu věku).


----------



## Yimo

Encolpius said:


> Dobrý den vespolek, oslovení madam občas slyším ve filmech, asi ne českých, a napadá mě otázka, dá se někdo oslovit madam v češtině? Díky moc.


Paní. - Pokud je vdaná
(If she is married)
Slečno. - Pokud není vdaná
(If she is not married)

Takže:
(So)
Paní (30+)
(30 years and older)
Slečno (30-)
(30 years and younger)

Pokud se sekneš* v obou případech jí polichotíš.
(If you say it wrong in both cases you will pay her a compliment).

*cut = sekat (e.g. wood with axe)
Seknout se. (Idiom: Cut with your "mind axe" wrong.)
= Udělat něco špatně. (Do something wrong.)

Origins from:
Seknout se do prstu.
(Cut your own finger with your axe.)

It's very frequent word. (Unfortunatelly not formal)


----------

